# Speicherkartenfehler  E50



## supersharpshooter (3. Februar 2004)

Meine Kamera (Canon Powershot A300) meldet einen Speicherkartenfehler, sobald ich sie einschalte. Die gespeicherten Fotos lassen sich zwar auf den Computer übertragen, dann allerdings nicht von der Kamera löschen.
Wenn ich versuche, die Speicherkarte zu formatieren, wird das  Display schwarz und in der linken unteren Ecke erscheint die Anzeige : E50. 
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Fehler beheben könnte?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. Februar 2004)

Hi,

deine Kamera hat Probleme mit Speicherkarten von Fremdherstellern.
Was du brauchst ist ein Firmware-Update.
Leider ist für deine Kamera kein Firmware-Update mit einer Behebung
dieses Fehlers auf den Webseiten von Canon gelistet. Andere Kameramodelle
(z.B. die SD100) haben den selben Fehler und Canon bietet eine neue Firmware
an.

Ruf am Besten beim Canon Tech. Support an und erkläre dein Problem.
Vielleicht haben die was in der Hinterhand.

Gruß
Martin


----------

